# Modbus RTU zu Modbus TCP mit USRCN USR-DR302 keine Verbindung



## Joker666 (17 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen, da mir hier schon oft gut geholfen wurde, hoffe ich, das mir weiter geholfen wrden kann.

Also das ursprüngliche Vorhaben ist, das ich eine Wetterstation mit Modbus RTU über ein Gateway, bei mir jetzt das USRCN USR-DR302 als Modbus TCP/IP in mein Netzwerk einbinde, damit ich mit der Wago und dem IoBroker drauf zugreifen kann.

Um erstmal das ganze zu Testen, habe ich mir auf dem Schreibtisch einen 1 Phasigen Stromzähler von Orno mit RS485 Schnittstelle und das Gateway aufgebaut.
Auf das Gateway kann ich über die feste IP Adresse zugreifen und habe den als Master eingestellt. Dann habe ich mir noch einen USB Stecker mit RS485 besorgt und den Zähler dran angeschlossen, mit der Software vom Zähler kann ich auf den Zähler über die  USB-COM Schnittstelle zugreifen und er ließt alle Daten aus. Leider kann man bei der Software nur serielle Schnittstellen auswählen.

Jetzt habe ich den Zähler an den Gateway angeschlossen und mit einen Programm eine virtuelle Schnittstelle erzeugt, mit der IP des Gateways, die auch Connectet.
Dann habe ich mit der Software vom Zähler, die virtuelle COM Schnittstelle ausgewählt., Die Software bekommt aber jetzt die Fehlermeldung TimeOut.

Danach habe ich mit Modbus Poll probiert eine Verbindung herzustellen, bekomme aber auch immer TimeOut. 

Auf der Weboberfläche des USRCN USR-DR302 steht das die Verbindung zu meinen PC da ist und der RX Count zeigt auch an, das was passiert und der TX Count bleibt auf 0 Byte stehen.

Meine Vermutung ist, das RS485 Verbindung zwischen Gateway und Stromzähler nicht richtig ist, ich weiß aber nicht, was ich da anders einstellen sollte.
Ich füge mal ein Bild von den Einstellungen ein.

Vielleicht kann mir einer weiterhelfen.


----------



## PN/DP (17 Juli 2021)

Hallo, ich kenne alle Deine Geräte nicht.
Könnte es sein, daß der "Work Mode" Deines USR-DR302 falsch eingestellt ist? Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt es da?

Wenn Dein USR nur ein TCP/IP-zu-RS485-Konverter (Comserver) ist (oder als transparenter TCP Server eingestellt ist), dann müsste Dein Modbus Client mit dem Modbus RTU Protokoll über die virtuelle COM-Schnittstelle mit dem Zähler kommunizieren.

Falls Dein USR tatsächlich ein ModbusTCP-zu-ModbusRTU-Gateway ist (oder als Modbus-Gateway eingestellt ist), dann müsste Dein Modbus Client mit dem Modbus TCP Protokoll (üblicherweise über die IP-Adresse + Port 502 des USR) kommunizieren.

Hast Du auch die RS485-Abschlußwiderstände an beiden Enden des RS485-Kabels aktiviert/angeschlossen?
Tip: Tausche mal testweise die RS485-Leitungen A und B am USR-DR302.

Harald


----------



## Joker666 (18 Juli 2021)

> Falls Dein USR tatsächlich ein ModbusTCP-zu-ModbusRTU-Gateway ist (oder als Modbus-Gateway eingestellt ist), dann müsste Dein Modbus Client mit dem Modbus TCP Protokoll (üblicherweise über die IP-Adresse + Port 502 des USR) kommunizieren.



Das war der Entscheidende Hinweis, ich bin immer von Modbus RTU ausgegangen... Vielen Dank, habe die ersten Daten im Iobroker zum auslesen bekommen.


----------



## surfer2005 (11 Februar 2022)

Hallo ich bin neu hier. 
Habe auch den USR-DR302 RS485 To Ethernet Adapter. Möchte auch die Daten vom Stromzäher ( Firma Wago ) in den iOBroker übernehmen.
Ich habe mit Modbus poll eine Verbindung zum Zähler über das Netzwerk hinbekommen. Jedoch startet der Adapter im ioBroker und beendet sich gleich wieder. Ich denke das ich in den Einstellungen Fehler mache. 
Die Register Adresse vom Zähler ist 5002 für L1 Spannung Funktionscode 03 Länge 2 Einheit V Datentyp Float ABCD.
Im ioBroker 
Verbindungsparameter​TCP
192.168.62.21
Port
502
Geräte ID
1
Mehrere Geräte-IDs
1
Typ
Master
Instanzeinstellung​Adresse 
Habt ihr eine Idee ?

420483  hier könnte der Fehler sein
Slave ID 
1
Name 
Spannung
Beschreibung 
L1
Einheit 
V
Typ
Float ( Big Indian )
Länge 
2
Rolle 
level 
Raum
leer 
Abfrage 
Haken


----------

